# Tomb Kings Chariot Horde



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

It strikes me that this is a fairly viable army build for them. Anyone actual play Tomb Kings that I can touch base with and get some info from?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It's pretty much one of there only viable tactics but its not fun by any means.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I've heard good things about it, the only thing I'm worried about is that your priests can't ride in a chariot.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, there are two that can... Arkhan the Black and Settra. Admittedly I think it'd be wise to include a group of horsemen and a priest or two to allow for quick moving Lore of Nekh casters.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Oh, and terrain is not your friend. If I were fighting a chariot horde, I would just bunker down in some terrain and take the charge.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanrel said:


> Oh, and terrain is not your friend. If I were fighting a chariot horde, I would just bunker down in some terrain and take the charge.


Its not a bad last resort... but I would still always try to get the charge. Against chariot armies those small flanking units become gold: quite able to beat a chariot unit for a turn or two (especially in the flank) and gives you the time to get your nastier units up to meet the enemy.


----------

